# Good overvirew by the Daily Telegraph



## Purple (21 Nov 2010)

I thought [broken link removed] was a very good overview of the economic and political challenges we are facing (with suggestions on how to face them).

It's ironic that the British are our best friend in Europe at the moment.


----------

